# Pain, Mobility and Depression



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi folks,

As some of you know I've been struggling with back problems over the last year now.

Last May I started to walk more and more slanted and to cut a long story short I was mri'd on several occastions and they found I had several prolapsed discs in the bottom of my back. They tried physio, then tablets, epidural injections and eventaully in November I had an L5/S1 discetomy to relieve the nerves that control my legs as they where getting squeezed causing terrible knee pain and my foot to go numb and in the end bladder problems.

The recovery was slow but at the start of this year I started to swim, walk and cycle again on the exercise bike.

Unfortunately over the last two months I've started going backwards again the knee pain and numbness returned and over the last three weeks bladder problems also came back.

I was mri'd and had an appointment to go back for the result but then last Sunday I fell. Since then I have been unable to stand without the use of two crutches as now when I stand my feet and legs to my knees are all pins and needles and my knee pain is unreal. To add to the problems I suffered a respiratory arrest at home when I was waiting for the ambulance and the paramedics said I would only have survived for another few minutes.

I've been in hospital since (still in) and they've done more mri's but they can find nothing orthopedically wrong. At the minute I'm waiting on neurological tests to return but they've told me that I may never improve and its just a case of managing the pain.

Has anyone ever had problems like this? Have you any advice you could give me?

I just don't no what will happen. I'm prepared to lose my mobility if the pain could be controlled but its very difficult just eating tablets like sweets.

Its a good job John and the team are around to run the business in my absense.

Stevie


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Stevie,

As per Facebook, there's not a lot of advice I can offer, but I wish you the very best for a full and timely recovery, and my thoughts are with you and Gillian [and Ethan, of course!]

Speak soon mate,

Sam


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

stevie that sounds really awful and i do hope they find some help for you when the test come back.

I have had Knee problems now for around 3 years - Some good days - some bad days ! Some really difficult days - Seen Numerous Doctors and had scans - On tablets to try and control the pain and give me some form of mobility to try and enjoy a more nomral life - Just being able to kick a ball in the garden with the lad is tough sometimes 

I dont have any advice for you as I think your condition sounds much worse other than try and take each day as it comes. 

Im guessing you have been for second opinions etc ?


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks. Sam and Bill,

Up and ready for another day in hospital. Still no results from neurology or dates for nerve block injections.

I wouldn't have got the surgery at all only for a second opinion but its looks like I'm going to be going for another one when I get out.

Thanks for the support.

Stevie


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

hello m8. i feel for you. 

am currently lying on my bed for the 3rd week in a row, recovering from a herniated disc (L5.) been in pain for over 2 and a half months. last two weeks were terrible...couldnt lie down, sit or stand. 

finally im getting better and pain is subsiding but im scared....


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Just can't imagine how you must be feeling. Hope something gets sorted sooner rather than later and you can get up and about whatever way becomes possible.


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Stevie: The thing is, if the problems incapacitate you it will affect your state of mind as well and that will hinder your outlook and ability to heal. What I would say is that if it gets you down.... don't be afraid to say and ask for help. As guys we tend to look on the idea of depression as being 'all in the mind' but the reality is it is a physiological problem. Much like any illness, depression does physically effect us. Getting away from the old 'snap out of it' mentality and seeing it as an illness in its own rights will prove helpful. If you feel down, powerless then tell someone and make them take notice. If they offer you some medication for that, take it - don't be resistant. Your job is to get better and get better in whatever way you can. The mind is the greatest doctor you have there and the greatest hurdle. Get it on your side working for you not against you mate. Thoughts with you bud.


----------



## Veracocha (Oct 5, 2009)

Aside from your respiratory issues I have ben in a similar dark place as you. In 2005 I had a two level spinal fusion due to two herniated discs. Five years prior to this I had a series of operations from epidurals (x3) , two discectomies and finally, after near suicidal collapse, I had a full two level anterior removal & fusion. I have titanium cages and frames now supporting the spine where the discs used to be. It is hard to describe the pain, as you say, in the legs, buttocks and gentlemans area. It was at the point where my left leg appeared to be dying (all toenails lost from stopped bloodflow) did they decide on the invasive surgery. Within six months I was back to running competitively. I recently had a scare from Cauda Equina (very serious) but it turned out to be a bone spur from the bone graft site. There are various sites that discuss ADR (artificial disc replacement) that may be worth a look, it's all changed since when I had the ops so I can't give you any advice other than for most people, there is light at the end of the tunnel. Keep us updated..


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks guys,

There's always people worse than me, sort of keeps me going.

Update:

Had the registar round this morning and he is useless and he told me that the neurological tests came back clear. They'd decided to do a CT scan tomorrow and then I'd be sent home and the waiting list for the injections was 5 months. He then told me to walk more and when I told him I couldn't walk or sit because of the pain he said that I wasn't that bad, more or less just to pull myself together! Needless to say if I was fit I'd have knocked him out.

The nurses could see I wasn't happy and asked what he said. When I told them they couldn't believe it, they be in serious trouble for a comment like that. The complaint was passed on to the sister as well.

Then at dinner time the consultant came up to see me. He explained that because my pain is so much lower than my surgery the CT scan is to check incase my spine isn't cracked at the bottom. I'll definately be in until Fri as they need to wait for the results and they've arranged for another consultant to also see me for a second opinion.

If it turns out my spine isn't cracked they'll keep me until next week as he says they can't let me out until the pain is under control and he'll have the injections done before I leave here.

I wanted stronger pain killers but there afraid to change them as the next step up is the type that caused the problems on Monday. They say my chest could be weak from the stress on Monday and also could be very sensitive to the drugs. The consultant wants me to stick it out till they get the results of the CT scan. If it is clear they'll change my tablets then because it potentially will be a long term problem as there won't be a cure.

It's not good news but at least they haven't gave up on me. Some news is better than no news.

Stevie


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

wish you luck m8


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Mate

Anything to do with losing your independence/mobility is going to lead to feeling helpless and depressed. You're in the best place but you seem to have noticed there's a few ******s in every hospital although most people actually care. 

I've got a few relatives & friends that are experiencing similar things over the last few days/weeks/months; cripling arthritis, lung disease & cluster headaches to name but a few. Once they find out what's going on they can treat it better. Also there might be a variety of drugs/painkillers and combinations that might/might not work and everyone is different so it can take time to get things right.

Keep your chin up but make sure the people who can help know what's going on physically as well as mentally.

Make sure you talk to your mates/family and remember if you're suffering they are too.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Your last sentence is really true and for months I never thought of them. My dad has developed health problems due to stress about me and I know that they are all suffering as well.

Stevie


----------



## NickTB (Feb 4, 2007)

You're in good company mate.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=128770&highlight=Depression

Good luck, and lets hope it all goes well for you


----------



## TwrsilkcutV8 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Slowly,slowly*

Hi mate,sorry to hear you are going through the wars and just when you begin to feel better everything starts to slide backwards.I was on me back for 6 weeks on traction fractured pelvis and i did walk normal again although at the moment i have arthritus in my knees having physio for that and seeing a chyropractor regularly.I do find that the best thing for me is to get my mind on something else sometimes easier said than done but it does work.Detailing for me has alot of theraputic values and helps me a great deal.Also i'm 60 (although i feel 25? so sick in head as well)and ive begun to have prostrate trouble but taking medication for it.I really hope you soon begin to feel better,all the best for the future,Jag*​*


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks again guys, I was only 27 a few weeks ago and have a 3 year old child and the whole thing has left me unable to go away for days out etc with the wife and child. Nearly the worst part from a pysalocial point of view.

Stevie


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Dude, so sorry to hear of the problems you are having, I know the pain can be incredible as I had an operation to sort out a disc at L5 in 2008 because it had got so bad over the last few years I basically couldn't take it any more and told them I wanted an operation.

Since the operation it is miles better, the muscles still play up but no leg pain/pins and needles etc. I've been back on a motorbike for a year and long as I'm careful I hope it will stay good. The technology is there fella so don't give up hope and keep working at it and eventually you will get yourself sorted out and be back on your feet!

I wish you all the best for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Sorry to hear about this Stevie it really is hellish.My Dad had a slipped disk about 8 or 9 years ago now and he was in serious pain for a year but one night he was going out to the car some something slipped on some frost,caught the back of the car and hey presto it slipped back in and he has been fine ever since:thumb:
Best of luck too.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

All the best mate and i do hope you make a speedy recovery soon, there is nothing worse than back problems and i can only imagine how difficult and painful it could be sometimes. So hope all goes well for you mate.

Mark:thumb:


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

just been through a frightening 5 minute buttock to leg cramp that woke me up at 6....in tears actually.


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

RP Stevie said:


> Thanks again guys, I was only 27 a few weeks ago and have a 3 year old child and the whole thing has left me unable to go away for days out etc with the wife and child. Nearly the worst part from a pysalocial point of view.
> 
> Stevie


I think kids put another angle on it. It's a killer when they start play acting lying down because it's all they've seen you do day and night for months and months. It's both humiliating, funny and depressing when you're 3 year starts tuckng you in with a tea towel and getting their Mr Bump cold pack to put on you head and there's nothing you can do about it! On the other hand they do give you hope and as you see them growing each day it shows that even slow progress brings about big changes - for them and you.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Hope you get sorted as well Balz.

Ethan, my 3 year old, does add another angle. When he comes to see me he tells me that he misses me and that the doctor will make me better and I'll come home soon. Probably the hardest part is when he comes in.

Thanks, Stevie


----------



## dogs_basket (Aug 28, 2007)

Just remembered (!) - I've heard a couple of really good programmes on Radio 4 about backs. There was one on Radio 4 "Case Notes" just after Christmas this year that looked at NHS schemes that assist people where surgery isn't successful or viable. They run a three week residential scheme that brings together physios, psychologists etc. Really interesting stuff that's worth listening to regardless of the severity.

You should be able to download it or get a transcript off the BBC website. (I'm on 3G on a train in the Pennines so can't link it now but shouldn't be too hard to find - let me know if it is and I'll dig it out).


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Stevie.... its well worth seeing if they will support alternative therapies if they (your doctors) are having limited success. Acupuncture has a pretty good success rate with back pain. You've got nothing to lose mate and a lot to gain. Just a thought.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I am also in a simular situation to yourself as I shot 2 disks back in 2000 and had to have surgery which involved a double diskectomy and a crock decompression and it took me a good year to get over it but still had niggles and was unemployed as I was in a family business when I had my accident and it had to be sold as I was the muscle side of it.
I started a new business of a executive Private Hire operator / driver and used a Merc V Class and this is where my back kicked off again because a golf bags strap had gone around a armrest in the back of the merc and I jumped out of the car with the bag and it snatched me back and well and truly buggerd my back as I lost some feeling in my left leg and was screeming in pain. I struggled on untill 2006 where I was told I needed further surgery which involved having a Fusion done. 
I managed to sell on the business again as I was the sole person in it and went into hospital on November 06 and had the operation which took 8 hours and weeks of the most painfull recoup ever but its left me having to take 16 pills a day of various pain killers and this is just to try and lead a semi normal life but with many drawbacks.
So I sort of know what you are going through but I do detail my car even though it takes me ages and loads of pain afterwards but if I didnt do something I would go mad


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

RP Stevie said:


> Hope you get sorted as well Balz.
> 
> Ethan, my 3 year old, does add another angle. When he comes to see me he tells me that he misses me and that the doctor will make me better and I'll come home soon. Probably the hardest part is when he comes in.
> 
> Thanks, Stevie


thanks m8, hopefully pain and problems will subside soon as i'm desperately trying to avoid the operation....


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Really sorry to hear what you're going through, hope the news comes back a bit more positive later in the week :thumb:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Just had the consultant round there. They can't find anything wrong with the CT scan. Can't understand it given the level of pain I'm suffering.

There transferring me to another hospital to have nerve injections and if that fails they'll have to do fusion.

At least something is being done and I'm trying to see the pain team at the minute.

Stevie


----------



## balz (Feb 18, 2010)

good luck....


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Another update:

Got both nerve root and facet joint injections yesterday. Still way to early to tell if they've worked, was very sore when the anaesthetic wore of and am told it will be a day or so till the steroids kicks in. 

When I've been here I've been receiving hydrotherapy which was been good. The pool here is 34 degrees Celsius and really relaxes you. Really good set up here with a crane to lift you into the water and all. Should be here for another few days so I can make use of the pool.

Thanks

Stevie


----------



## TwrsilkcutV8 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Hi Steve*

*​*Hi Seve,hope your feeling better than the last time i wrote on here.I purchased a *XK8 *last year and having worked for Jaguar for 25 years its my fav car.Got it for a good price needed some welding,a door repair and it looks great until you opened the door.So went to my local upholsters they recovered the drivers seat,door cushion and steering wheel now it does look the part.Im nearly 61 and adore detaing,at least with this forum you get great advice on everything it helps me.When i had my first breakdown in 1966(40 odd years ago) people were not so open and you quickly felt "stigmatised".You never quite know whats round the corner,good luck and keep on going "One day at a time" Jag


----------



## Roy (Jan 17, 2007)

Hi Stevie,

Really feel for you mate, I’m not normally one to share my personal life, but like yourself I’ve been struggling on and off with a bad back for two / three years now. Managing with lots of stretching exercises given to me by one of customers who work in physiotherapy on race horses but none the less!! But recently I’ve not been able to totally straighten myself up, always slightly tipped over to the left, taking more pain killers at work etc.

Then about three weeks ago, I woke up with shooting pains down my left leg, I finally decided it was time to get serious, I called up my local NHS physio therapy dept but they couldn’t see me for nearly a month.

I finally decided to pay to go to my local chiropractor, and have to say it’s really starting to pay off, The first treatment was a revelation , the second treatment was on Monday and not so good as it put pressure back on the sciatic nerve, which didn’t materialise until Tuesday lunch time as I couldn’t even sit down which I could have killed him for, but he had me back in yesterday twice to fix the fix, and although it’s been a rubbish week, everything is settled down nicely today, and I think I’ll be back to work next week.

I’m not saying it’s going to be the solution to your problem, but if everything else isn’t working for you? Maybe it might be worth a look.
Only drawback I can think of is when he resets my neck, the noise isn’t much different to what you’d normally here on films where the baddy get the head ripped off!! But I doesn’t hurt honest.

Regards, Roy.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I really hope you get on the road to recovery soon Steve. 

All the best,

Dipesh


----------



## JoeNobody (Feb 21, 2010)

Cullers said:


> Stevie.... its well worth seeing if they will support alternative therapies if they (your doctors) are having limited success. Acupuncture has a pretty good success rate with back pain. You've got nothing to lose mate and a lot to gain. Just a thought.


I was thinking the same thing, having just started having acupuncture. I recently had bad muscle spasm (trapezius) and with an acu. needle in my hand all pain vanished and I regained the full range of movement. Of course, as soon as the needle was out it came back although to a lesser degree, and it's on nowhere near the same scale as you're dealing with, but it was clearly having a positive affect on me.


----------



## ipwn (Dec 1, 2009)

Now thats an interesting read.

The sad thing is, if everything come back clear then we can only assume the patient is faking ..( obviously I'm not thinking this ) 

I want some more information tbh.

When did the pain first start? 
Were you on any medication back then?
Are you a smoker? 
What weight are you?
How tall are you ? 

In the OP of this thread you said :

"The recovery was slow but at the start of this year I started to swim, walk and cycle again on the exercise bike."

Tell me more what this consisted of...

What was the pain like in that period of time? 
What was the pain like before the above period compared to right now ? 

What tablets have you been taking during all of these periods? Would help if you could give a color and shape. 

What size feet are you ? What type of shoes do you normaly wear?

Before all this pain started, what was your sort of average routine? Did it involve alot of back work?

Where abouts is the knee pain specifically? 

Are you able to "trigger" these pains in any specific way?


----------

